# Lease Prices and club presidents



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

OK So lets see how many club presidents pay or actually hide their membership fee in the club dues collected from paying members and hunt for free. Wonder if this happens? What ya all think? Just some food for thought


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 28, 2005)

OOOOHHHH NNNNOOOOOO!!!

That NEVER happens!!!


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

**** Kind of what I figured!!! lol **** Just curious as to what will be posted in response lol maybe the club pres's will put a hit out on me for bringing it up lol


----------



## Hawken2222 (Dec 28, 2005)

I was in a lease in Morgan county six years ago, and our president, and one of his buddies were hiding there share of the dues in the club's membership fee.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

Unbeleivable!!


----------



## Gator1679 (Dec 28, 2005)

Who cares, if he arranged it and set everything up, and is active in making things run smooth. So be it. And NO I'm not a club President doing this somewhere.


----------



## Raven (Dec 28, 2005)

The guy that is our president does not pay lease dues, but he does pay for seed/fertilizer and any other expenses just like the rest of us. We voted to let him slide since he lives right there and watches the place like a hawk. Also, he does not even hunt but maybe once a year, so it seemed OK to the four of us that he get by without paying. I figure his tractor time and watchfull eye are good enough to cover his dues.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

*scshep2002*

I did it to you and you never knew about it  

man you been hunting on my club for years and paying my way the whole time  thanks brother  


I am sure there are plenty of clubs out there that the prez hides his dues in there somewhere   but the more honest club prez like myself would never do that to the members


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

Not a bad trade off Raven!!


----------



## Harvester (Dec 28, 2005)

Dont ferget about the Vice also.

A club I was in locally had the top 2 that paid nill.  The vice did do all the touring, organizing, advertising, etc. The pres was just there.  I can see some reductions in dues but................


----------



## Raven (Dec 28, 2005)

That is what I thought. It is hard to find good help and he always plants for us right before it rains and such. It is a big help since three of us live in TN and the other lives outside of Selma, AL. Not to mention if he was not there the place would probably be overrun with outlaws and scallywags.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

Saddaddy I am shocked!!! lol ****


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

Dang just notcied something If I play my cards right today I may break 500 on my posts  lol **** The things that excite me


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 28, 2005)

Who cares?  I always get amused by these discussions.  Who cares what somebody else pays?  No, I have never been a club president and don't aspire to.  When I join a club I decide if the membership dues I have to pay are worth it to ME.  If the club prez doesn't have to pay cash out for dues, but has the 'joy' of dealing with all the belly aching and complaining and bickering and rule violations/enforcment issues that most clubs (especially large ones) often have, then HE is getting the short end of the stick IMHO.  
Having said all that, I ALWAYS support a FULL accounting of all club funds to avoid suspicion but if the prez hunts dues free, good for him/her, IMHO.  They are STILL underpaid in most situations.  
I guess your question was really about 'hiding' the fact.  No, I would not support that and yes I have no doubt it happens.  Like I said, full accounting.


----------



## DDD (Dec 28, 2005)

I was in a club in Greene county and it was 600 acres and  10 of us were in the club.  The President told us up front that he was only paying $100 a year because he did all of the leg work getting the lease and keeping it, and policing it.  It was a like it or leave it membership, but I did not mind because I just wanted to hunt and not have to worry about all of the complaining and whining about Billy shot my deer and Johny walked by my stand and pp'd on it...blah..blah...


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 28, 2005)

I pay on mine and Im the director, we dont use president and its also my grandads land so what about that?!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 28, 2005)

Up front--everybody knows and understands---shouldn't be a problem.

I have known one or three that claimed they weren't skimmin' but there was little doubt and in one case it proved out when the Pres died and someone else had to sign the lease.


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Don’t know if our club pres pays dues and don’t care.  He fronts the cash when we are short (lease is $15,000 a year), owns the tractor, spends weeks bush hogging, plowing, never misses a work day, makes coffee every morning during hunting season, does all the cooking, wakes everyone up….  You know we should be paying him!


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Dec 28, 2005)

Heck I would ajust love to be able to find a descent small club  
I wouldnt care either way as long as I felt comfortable with the amount I had to pay.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess if a club pres was doing all that then it is fair that he go dues free, as lon as it is known up.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 28, 2005)

I ran a couple of clubs for around 20 years. The small club (150 acres with 4 members) we all paid the same. The large club (1000 acres with 17 members) I did not pay dues and was upfront and honest with everyone about it. 

I did pay for an opening day steak dinner for everyone, covered the members who could not pay in time to pay the lease, paid to have all the roads bush hogged, bought all the foodplot supplies, etc. The members were paying $500 to hunt and it cost me an average of $1400 per year. 

It is a thankless job dealing with some folks who will not be happy regardless. I am no longer the president of any club and don't want to be! I am a model club member


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

I am hearing it is a terrible job being the club pres lol Maybe it is best to just be in the club and hunt!! lol


----------



## Hawken2222 (Dec 28, 2005)

If a club president supplies the equipment, secure's the lease, ETC, and  is up front with everybody I see no problem with them not paying.  My situatiuon was the exact opposite we had a guy and one of his friends making all the rules, doing little or no work, and not paying.  We never knew that until one of us had the oppurtunity to meet the landowner.  Fortunately I was only in this lease one year.  
Anyway, when I responded to this thread I thought you were refering to club presidents who acted like the one I dealt with.
Not the good club presidents like a few of you have described.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

I actually have had waonderful experiences with any of the leases I have been on. The thought just crossed my mind today and just wondered what other people thought about it. I wasnt saying it was a bad or good thing just wanted to ehar some opinions  Ansd make the day go by a little faster lol


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

scshep2002 said:
			
		

> I am hearing it is a terrible job being the club pres lol Maybe it is best to just be in the club and hunt!! lol



hey now my job wasn't all that hard   all ya had to do was show up and have fun and maybe kill a deer or two   that isn't alot to ask of my members  

of course there was only 4 of us with a full time guest, so it wasn't too hard to run the club


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

Maybe kill a deer? Who killed a deer? lol **** **** I guess it is all in who the members and the pres are.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2005)

I own the land so I guess that makes me president. I pay all the costs and my two friends put in some work days. Maybe I ought to invite some of ya'll? Then my friends would be much more willing to write some checks.

They sure do like to kill the deer.


----------



## OconeeJim (Dec 28, 2005)

*I pay my share....*

...same amount as others, even tho I ramrod the lease.  I normally pay the entire amount, then collect the money.  There never is any extra $$$ by the way.  I also pay the electric bill on a monthly basis, but I do collect a little from the guys who camp at the club.  I really don't mind doing this....and I do not pay for mowing or seed, etc.  

Worst situation from a pres that I've heard of:  in Jones Co. 25 yrs ago, the members of our club (at that time) somehow found out that we had one tract of 800 acres, which we all knew about...and hunted, and *another tract of 400 acres...that we didn't know about!!!* Seems that the club honcho collected dues from everybody to cover the 1200....but he reserved the 400 for himself and his guests!!!


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

WOW Now that is crappy!!! lol Have another peice of proeprty for yourself!!! Man I bet he hightailed it out of there that year!!! Bet his treestand seats were a little unsecured? lol


----------



## Mac (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> The members were paying $500 to hunt and it cost me an average of $1400 per year.
> 
> It is a thankless job dealing with some folks who will not be happy regardless.



Now that sure sounds familar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As president, it has cost me much more than any other member on the lease.
The club has operated in the red 3 of the last 4 years, because there was improvements I wanted to make and no money in the budget to make them.  Thus it came out of my pocket.
This doesn't count the additional tractor equipment I purchased to use on the club.  Some major tractor repairs, from breaking something trying to make improvements in places I had no business being.  

Until you have walked in the shoes of the  person in charge, I would not be critical.


----------



## labman (Dec 28, 2005)

Last year our dues were $650.00 I paid around $1,000.00. This year we lost some land our dues went down to #575.00 I didn't pay for dues I just paid for the corn,  Seed, and Fertilizer and 4 master locks that kept being cut bt trash tresspasers. I also supply the tractor and attachments for the mowing and planting. Me or my son does all the tractor work in the club as well, So I still came out on the loosing end. I enjoy having a place where my kids can go and enjoy being out in the woods. I think the president should be allwoed to hunt free for what he does for the club. Headaches of tresspassers, whinning members, trouble makers and so on. I don't think he should make his boat payment out of club dues. There are those that do, I know of a few. After this club is gone I don't want to be a pres or board member again. I just want to go hunt and enjoy it.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

MAc,
No one is being critical. I was merely asking for opinions about the subject. I am about to walk in the Pres shoes next year, which is why this subject has weighed on my mind so much lately lol.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 28, 2005)

scshep2002 said:
			
		

> I am about to walk in the Pres shoes next year...


Sucker....


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 28, 2005)

i am the pres. of my club, i pay the whole lease........but i dont have any members either........


----------



## jman9977 (Dec 28, 2005)

JimT2 said:
			
		

> ...same amount as others, even tho I ramrod the lease. I normally pay the entire amount, then collect the money. There never is any extra $$$ by the way. I also pay the electric bill on a monthly basis, but I do collect a little from the guys who camp at the club. I really don't mind doing this....and I do not pay for mowing or seed, etc.
> 
> Worst situation from a pres that I've heard of: in Jones Co. 25 yrs ago, the members of our club (at that time) somehow found out that we had one tract of 800 acres, which we all knew about...and hunted, and *another tract of 400 acres...that we didn't know about!!!* Seems that the club honcho collected dues from everybody to cover the 1200....but he reserved the 400 for himself and his guests!!!


 
I was in a club in Crawford County a few 3 yrs ago that we found out the guy running the lease was doing the same thing. He signed the lease over to one of the other members and the membership was cut almost in half. Sad what some will do to there fellow hunters.


----------



## Mac (Dec 28, 2005)

labman said:
			
		

> After this club is gone I don't want to be a pres or board member again. I just want to go hunt and enjoy it.




AMEN  Brother.  I second that one.


----------



## Mac (Dec 28, 2005)

scshep2002 said:
			
		

> MAc,
> No one is being critical. I was merely asking for opinions about the subject. I am about to walk in the Pres shoes next year, which is why this subject has weighed on my mind so much lately lol.



Sorry I didn't mean to be critical.

Just a very touchey subject with me.  If I know what I know now,  no way on the pres job.  It takes the majority of the fun out of the sport.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 28, 2005)

*Not yet*

But I see nothing wrong w/ it. The persons name on the lease has a lot of responsibility on he/she. Not including their reputation if someone screws up. There is a lot of work in being pres of a club especially if you really try to run it as a club w/ meetings,work days,finding new members etc............


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 28, 2005)

Well here goes to the subject prez. should pay? 
No not if he/she is keeping it going and the headache of findin the members and all that but I quit a club cause I found out the prez. was charging us members too much just so his daughter and son in law could have a place to hunt free, now they about to loose the club cause every one seen my side of it and then oh well wasn't that many deer being killed off of it no way....just my side of the story.


----------



## Mac (Dec 28, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Sucker....




I'll sure remember that.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 28, 2005)

Mac said:
			
		

> I'll sure remember that.


    Hey, I've made NO BONES about it.  NOT for me, (unless the club was in my backyard).


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 28, 2005)

DaculaDeerDropper said:
			
		

> I was in a club in Greene county and it was 600 acres and  10 of us were in the club.  The President told us up front that he was only paying $100 a year because he did all of the leg work getting the lease and keeping it, and policing it.  It was a like it or leave it membership, but I did not mind because I just wanted to hunt and not have to worry about all of the complaining and whining about Billy shot my deer and Johny walked by my stand and pp'd on it...blah..blah...



At least he didn't try to hide the fact. I also don't have a problem with this as long as the prez tells everyone he isn't paying. Its a BIG fat hassle to run a club.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL Like I told someone else on here lol I am hard headed and have to learn the hard way just like ya'll lol Or maybe I wont find a pice of proeprty and still just be a happy hunter in the club i am in now. Or I may have the new club, and stick with my current club lol the choice the choices lol But thanks for all theinput and opionions they do make me think a bit more about things I wouldnt have thought about!!! Cheers it is time for a beer. I really ahd a bet with someone that i couldmake this thread at least 40 posts long and now that is accomplished so grab a brew, kick back, and lets enjoy miller time!!


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 28, 2005)

It shouldn't matter if he hunts for free or not.  Bottom line is, is the price you are paying worth it to belong to the club yes or no. People shouldnt be so concerned about what others are doing or making.  Its the free market, either agree that your price is a fair one or find another club.  I suspect most presidents dont pay, including where my lease is.  I dont know either way and I dont ask.  I pay $1,300 and I think it is a fair amount, so end of story.


----------



## Son (Dec 28, 2005)

*What's new?*

Lets us make it post # 44

Quote: (Worst situation from a pres that I've heard of: in Jones Co. 25 yrs ago, the members of our club (at that time) somehow found out that we had one tract of 800 acres, which we all knew about...and hunted, and another tract of 400 acres...that we didn't know about!!! Seems that the club honcho collected dues from everybody to cover the 1200....but he reserved the 400 for himself and his guests!!!) unquote

Was in an Alabama club that did that to the membership back in the 70's, think we actually hunted less than 1800 acres of the total of 2400.  The "Gamewarden" President also subleased the hunting to others when none of the ten members were present. We made it easy for him cause everybody gave him their vacation schedule. I showed up unannounced and took 27 names of folks hunting the place we didn't know about. This included Spring turkey season. Later found out he also collected double what the lease cost.

Only folks qualified to tune in on this subject are those who have run hunting leases for a number of years, gone thru all the problems, mileage, gripping, hard work and all the rest that could be mentioned.
This one person has been threatened, cussed, cheated and stolen from but I continue to provide hunting opportunities for myself and friends.
It's difficult to keep good members due to many facets, death, sickness, relocation due to jobs, loss of jobs, and many other reasons people have to quit a club. In the course of getting new members it takes a few years to weed out the bad, if you ever can, we've had to do it. It's rare when a club manages to wind up with a total good membership. Our club over the years have had some good groups and has a quality group now.
The person who accepts the responsibilty of running a hunting lease is worth his or her weight in gold in my opinion. Just imagine the time spent, showing new members, helping members, policing the land year round, answering to all, including to the membership. Fixing things, arranging camps, electricity, moderator for the membership. etc.. heck a club admistrator can spend the equivilent of the dues in gas every year just checking on things. You can never satisfy everybody, but if you're satisfying the majority, you're doing a good job. And you can take that to the bank.


----------



## Tommy12 (Dec 28, 2005)

I am a club president,and I will have to say it is alot of work. As long as the president is honest about it and all the other members agree, hey, why not. I would not do it myself, infact I pay two memberships to keep the members down. But each club is run diffrent,so just learn as much about the club before joining.


----------



## treedawg (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been in about 1/2 dozen clubs over the years. Some good others not so good.

I've always assumed that the club pres. didn't pay dues although I've never asked because it was none of my business.

When joining a club I based my decision on the perceived value, not what the president was or wasn't paying.

TD


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 28, 2005)

*I was on a club in Heard Co about 5 years ago*

4 of us in the club and the prez didn't pay.He was up-front about it.He cleared the roads planted food plots and bought the seed and fertilizer as well.None of us had an issue with it.


----------



## Timberman (Dec 29, 2005)

If you are happy with the dues and the club, then it should be of concern. I run a club, and do not pay. But it is thru my contacts and pull that we are hunting it in the first place. If it bothers you, don't join. Go find your own if it is so easy...it is a free world.


----------



## leo (Dec 29, 2005)

*I also*

never was really concerned if the president paid dues or not..

What did concern me was what I was getting for the amount of money they charged me to belong...

If I was not satisfied with what was offered I did not belong.  

As for running a hunting club, NO THANKS,  I have no desire to run one, I kinda equate it to tying to manage a bunch of spoiled children with out the ability to spank them


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 29, 2005)

*man everyone makes being club prez a horrible Experience*

I must be one of the lucky ones  

I have had no problems, great members who all love to hunt and have a good time, we all pay our fair share and no complaints. it has been pretty easy for me running a club  

I guess you can make it hard or you can make it easy   all depends how you run it, I run mine like how I would want to be treated if I was a member, no crazy rules, no hidden fees, just keep it simple


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 29, 2005)

And thats the experience I have had in Saddaddys clubs lol Just hunting and fun and relaxation!!! See so i have never seen the other horrible side of running a club and if I keep the same members if I find me some SC land then I dont see how I could go wrong?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 29, 2005)

Biggest problem is when you get more freebees than paying members. Seems everyone in the family wants to hunt free along with close pals on some leases. Long as it's upfront about who pays and who doesn't and money is not going from one lease to another one, you can decide whether it's worth it or not. And yeah, those that require prior notification of when you are going to be on the property should wave a red flag in your face immediately.


----------



## treedawg (Dec 29, 2005)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Biggest problem is when you get more freebees than paying members. Seems everyone in the family wants to hunt free along with close pals on some leases. Long as it's upfront about who pays and who doesn't and money is not going from one lease to another one, you can decide whether it's worth it or not. And yeah, those that require prior notification of when you are going to be on the property should wave a red flag in your face immediately.



How is any of this a problem???

You are told the price up front and you have a choice. You can join or pass. I still maintain it's no body's business who pay, where or how the money is used etc. 

If the perceived value meets your standards that should be all that matters. 

I have never been a club pres, nor do I aspire to be one. If I were the pres. and members grilled me about how and where the funds were used I would show them gate. It's none of their business. It doesn't matter if I make a profit and make a couple of payments on my 4 wheeler. No body has ever been forced to join a club that I'm aware of.

Maybe the government should oversee all club leases and hold the pres accountable for the club finances.   

If we weren't forced to deal with "greedy landowners" and those dreaded Fl hunters this wouldn't be an issue. All leases would be no more than $1.00 an acre and it would be a non issue. No body would care if the club pres was getting a free ride.

TD


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 29, 2005)

OH HEck here we go with Treedawg and his florida hunter hating crappola lol Come on now tree, this thread was going just fine with opinons and everyone was weighin in nice no need to jump on the dreaded Fl hunter hater bandwagon lol Lets all play nice.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 29, 2005)

treedawg said:
			
		

> If we weren't forced to deal with "greedy landowners" and those dreaded Fl hunters this wouldn't be an issue. All leases would be no more than $1.00 an acre and it would be a non issue. No body would care if the club pres was getting a free ride.
> 
> TD




Yep lets blame us Hunters from Florida  

what's up with that  please tell us how you really feel  

I have my own opinion on this very subject but I will keep it to myself  

Not ready to get banned from Woody’s quite yet


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah I had a few thoughts but didnt want to get banned today either!! So I am going to play nice and say thank you treedawg for your thoughful response


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 29, 2005)

treedawg said:
			
		

> If I were the pres. and members grilled me about how and where the funds were used I would show them gate.


That's one way to handle it I guess....
The other is, just be upfront, WHATEVER the policy is and let adults make their own informed decision.


----------



## Timberman (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm thinking TD's reply was dripping with sarcasm. I do agree with him. If you look at a club and like it and the price quoted is acceptable to you, and the member structure and rules suit you, then just what or how or why anyone else does or gains or loses or whatever is absolutely none of your business. Seems folks have problems staying out of others people's business. I know in my case I will not discuss any financial arrangements with any of the members. But my crowd knows better than to ask, just as I do if the shoe was on the other foot.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 29, 2005)

It was soaked lol But why did he go way off topic about dreaded Fl hunters. Someone has anger issues. Maybe Dr Phill can help


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 30, 2005)

Good thread, i have been "Club President " since 1981, when you did not know the "members", checks were always on time, when they were your FRIEND.........checks always in the mail   .....club president = headache  , i have "borrowed" money from the Bank twice on a "signature loan" back in the early 90's just to pay the lease......and have "BORROWED" money from my saving's a number of times to pay the lease  , and i bought a tractor to work on "the lease".........and i made the payments on that.......and i have one member who owe's for 1/2 membership for this season.......and there's 2 more days left in season    ....anywho..........being a Club President...........you know you have a place to hunt.next season ( if someone don't buy the property again  )


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 1, 2006)

Who cares wether the pres pays or not?  You were happy enough to pay the money when you joined!   as long as you are getting what you payed for, be happy!!


----------



## Son (Jan 1, 2006)

*freebies?*

Our contracts says everybody using the property must be recorded with the lessor and be on the insurance. To me, that means nobody can show up with a guest even if the club would allow it.  Unless all guest were predetermined, put on the member list and insurance. Lets see, upkeep of the camp, 1440.00 for six months of growing grass (cheapest guy we could find). Maintenance, electricity, water etc.. (imagine what that could cost cause you never know what's going to break) monitoring the lease throughout the year to limit poaching, dumping etc. Planting food plots, intermediate between the lessors. Complaint department (Yep, the guy running the lease is it) 
When the Club President is a hunting guide, game manager, carpenter, electrician, plumber, yardman, and lets members us his stands/blinds that's gotta be worth something. This is one of those threads that beats a dead horse to death. A subject I've heard a few bicker about during my last 30 years of hunting leases. Some folks wouldn't be happy if you hung 'em with a new rope...


----------



## dawglover73 (Jan 1, 2006)

The pres of our club works his tail off...  would not trade jobs with him for anything.  I'll pay my money, work a couple of days and other than that I dont care what he does...  Plus, I have been there long enough to see the years he has to come up with shortages out of his own pocket.   They usually truly care about the club, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## short stop (Jan 2, 2006)

From my own exp --club pres pay more in time and  money  than any club member . More headache ----I get paid to hear the problems at work ---I dont get  paid to hear all club members   whining ''but I wish I did !!!!! ---Pay your money if its worth what you want to spend --and stop wondering  if someone is trying to retire  off of your hunting dues ---It just doesnt happen ---I have also have had to borrow money from the bank for   lease cost and insurance.  They dont hide the intrest or loan application fees at the bank do they ??? Only to cover  for all the folks'' who arent close friends''   who  cant find a stamp to put on a envelope and mail me the  dues on time .


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 2, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> Who cares wether the pres pays or not?  You were happy enough to pay the money when you joined!   as long as you are getting what you payed for, be happy!!




Uh, what he said


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jan 2, 2006)

I think if the clubs are large, the headaches are too.  I try to keep my club to four to eight members, thats it.  Everyone acts like family, or you have to find other accomadations next year.  We have very few problems, and no written rules.  We talk everything out.

As far as myself, I pay an equal amount because I hunt with friends.  I only deal honestly with everyone too.  Mostly because I cannot lie.  I am too dumb to cover my tracks.  

This has worked well.  

MBD


----------



## Bruz (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm with GeuxLSU on this one. The club president usually desrves to hunt for free...I assisted our president in Meriwether this year and saw first hand what a nightmare it can be with 22 members and their families. The guy never got to enjoy hunting.

On the flip side, don't forget that quite a few presidents go in the hole every year. I leased some new land this year in December!!! I will be hunting with a great bunch of guys so I didn't have a problem fronting the $4,000 deposit in hopes of getting it back next year but even if I don't I'm still responsible for paying the $7,800 myself for the next 3 years.

You always have to see both sides.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 2, 2006)

I had a bad dealing with a club I was in in SC many years ago.  We had 2500 acres of active farm land to hunt.  Great land at what I thought was a fabulous price, $500 per hunter, 11 hunters including the pres.  Then one day I was hunting by myself and got my truck stuck in the mud.  I went and asked the farmer to help me out and he gladly obliged.  During the course of our discussions he mentioned he was glad we were hunting his farm to keep the deer numbers down and that it really helped his crops.  I mentioned I was glad he was only chargin $2/acre.  Which was followed with a "what I ain't charging y'all nothing."  Where did the $5k go?  We did not need plots as it was an active farm.  Apparently it went to finance the presidents hunting endeavors on 2 other clubs.  I may have still joined if that information was given up front.  I did not join that club again.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 2, 2006)

reylamb said:
			
		

> I had a bad dealing with a club I was in in SC many years ago.  We had 2500 acres of active farm land to hunt.  Great land at what I thought was a fabulous price, $500 per hunter, 11 hunters including the pres.  Then one day I was hunting by myself and got my truck stuck in the mud.  I went and asked the farmer to help me out and he gladly obliged.  During the course of our discussions he mentioned he was glad we were hunting his farm to keep the deer numbers down and that it really helped his crops.  I mentioned I was glad he was only chargin $2/acre.  Which was followed with a "what I ain't charging y'all nothing."  Where did the $5k go?  We did not need plots as it was an active farm.  Apparently it went to finance the presidents hunting endeavors on 2 other clubs.  I may have still joined if that information was given up front.  I did not join that club again.




So what if the farmer isnt charging for the land.  It was the presidents connection that secured the land to hunt.  And as you said in your post, you considered $500 a fabulous price for 2500 acres.  What is with all these people so concerned about what others are or arent doing, paying or whatever.  If you think its worth the money, which you did according to your post, then thats all that counts.  Good grief, sound like a democrat.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 2, 2006)

Destin Bound said:
			
		

> So what if the farmer isnt charging for the land.  It was the presidents connection that secured the land to hunt.  And as you said in your post, you considered $500 a fabulous price for 2500 acres.  What is with all these people so concerned about what others are or arent doing, paying or whatever.  If you think its worth the money, which you did according to your post, then thats all that counts.  Good grief, sound like a democrat.



I think the issue here is not that the pres hunted for free, but that he leased (or sub leased) the land under somewhat false pretenses.

I have no issue at all witha  club pres taking on the burdon of being pres and hunting the land for free.  although I think it is best in the long run if folks know it


----------



## reylamb (Jan 2, 2006)

Destin Bound said:
			
		

> So what if the farmer isnt charging for the land.  It was the presidents connection that secured the land to hunt.  And as you said in your post, you considered $500 a fabulous price for 2500 acres.  What is with all these people so concerned about what others are or arent doing, paying or whatever.  If you think its worth the money, which you did according to your post, then thats all that counts.  Good grief, sound like a democrat.


I don't know, because I work hard for my money and don't like financing someone elses out of state hunting trips, rifles, etc.  Had he made his intentions of pocketting our money up front for his own gain I may have still joined.  He did not let us know up front.  I don't care what others pay, did not care what anyone else in the club paid either.  What I do with my money is my business and financing someone else's hunting pursuits is not happening with my money.  The finances were but a small indicator of bigger issues within that club.

The Consservative/Republican mantra is personal responsibility and everyone pays.  The Liberal/Democrat philosophy is others pay for someone else.  How is my idea sounding like a Democrat?


----------



## Son (Jan 2, 2006)

*lease prices and club presidents*

2500 acres, only 500 bucks per member, what a deal. Or should I say a steal these days. No matter how it came about. I once had a free farm to hunt. It was next to our lease so I let the members hunt it with me at no extra charge. If it's free, my club members get it free too. But that's a personal decision.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 2, 2006)

Bottom line is as someone has said much earlier in a thread.  If you believe you are paying a fair price for the land, then thats all that counts.  I pay $1,300 for 2000 acres.  The president may or may not hunt for free.  Heck his longtime buddys in the club may be hunting for freee also, i dont know.  And I dont care.  I have been in several clubs, and for me, I believe the price i am being charged is fair for the land and services I have to use.  I wouldnt think of asking if anyone is hunting for free, Its not relevant.  I just worry about myself, life is much easier that way.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 2, 2006)

reylamb said:
			
		

> The Consservative/Republican mantra is personal responsibility and everyone pays.  The Liberal/Democrat philosophy is others pay for someone else.  How is my idea sounding like a Democrat?


Because democrats think that everyone is equal and no one gets an advantage.


----------



## justus3131 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have no problem at all with the ramrod riding free, however it should be up front to the entire club.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 2, 2006)

Son said:
			
		

> 2500 acres, only 500 bucks per member, what a deal. Or should I say a steal these days. No matter how it came about. I once had a free farm to hunt. It was next to our lease so I let the members hunt it with me at no extra charge. If it's free, my club members get it free too. But that's a personal decision.


That was 10 years ago.  Since then the farmer has died, the grandkids took over the land and it is now a dog hunting family hunting area, which is also fine by me.


----------



## Son (Jan 2, 2006)

*lease prices and club presidents*

Nope, the north portion of the farm sold first, it is being farmed and hunted by the owners.
Recently the south half sold and is being farmed and hunted by a club. NO dog hunting around us that I know of.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 2, 2006)

Gator1679 said:
			
		

> Who cares, if he arranged it and set everything up, and is active in making things run smooth. So be it. And NO I'm not a club President doing this somewhere.




I agree....


----------



## reylamb (Jan 2, 2006)

Son said:
			
		

> Nope, the north portion of the farm sold first, it is being farmed and hunted by the owners.
> Recently the south half sold and is being farmed and hunted by a club. NO dog hunting around us that I know of.


We got our wires crossed, I was talking about the lease I was on in SC.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 2, 2006)

justus3131 said:
			
		

> I have no problem at all with the ramrod riding free, however it should be up front to the entire club.




Uh why?  I repeat what i said earlier.


----------



## Brent (Jan 2, 2006)

If the price of my club membership is acceptable to me then it is not, nor should it be, any of my business what the club president pays for the lease. If I'm happy and he's breaking even, good. If I'm happy and he's making a profit, great!!! Hey, I like to eat a steak at Longhorn every now and then. I'd look pretty silly if told 'em "I know it didn't cost yall 14.99 to serve me this steak. How much does the manager have to pay for his steak?" Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know some board members are going to say that I look silly anyway, but I'll get over it.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 3, 2006)

Brent said:
			
		

> If the price of my club membership is acceptable to me then it is not, nor should it be, any of my business what the club president pays for the lease. If I'm happy and he's breaking even, good. If I'm happy and he's making a profit, great!!! Hey, I like to eat a steak at Longhorn every now and then. I'd look pretty silly if told 'em "I know it didn't cost yall 14.99 to serve me this steak. How much does the manager have to pay for his steak?" Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know some board members are going to say that I look silly anyway, but I'll get over it.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 3, 2006)

I am the "Club President" of our club and I pay the same amount in dues as every other member does.  Sure it costs me in time and vacation days to keep the club running but I was never "Hired" to do the job.  I offered to control the lease and have never expected the other members of the club to pay for me to hunt.

We only have one free membership in the club and that gentleman has been in the club since it started 23 years ago and is now in his 80's.  He has not killed a deer in several years and only hunts 2 or 3 days a year.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 3, 2006)

Brent said:
			
		

> If the price of my club membership is acceptable to me then it is not, nor should it be, any of my business what the club president pays for the lease. If I'm happy and he's breaking even, good. If I'm happy and he's making a profit, great!!! Hey, I like to eat a steak at Longhorn every now and then. I'd look pretty silly if told 'em "I know it didn't cost yall 14.99 to serve me this steak. How much does the manager have to pay for his steak?" Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know some board members are going to say that I look silly anyway, but I'll get over it.


And when I walk into that steakhouse I know up front they are there to make money, it is a business.  I missed when hunting became a for-profit venture.  As I said, what I do with my money is my decision.  I decided I was not financing any more rifles, scopes, bows, out of state hunts, etc.  If the members are being charged and the money is convering the actual lease or the money is being put into the lease in one form or another I might still join even if the president was not paying.  Different scenario than what was going on with our club.  I never told any of the other club members what was going on financially but did tell the president he should.  "What, and loose my income?" was his reply.


----------



## Bruz (Jan 3, 2006)

reylamb said:
			
		

> And when I walk into that steakhouse I know up front they are there to make money, it is a business.  I missed when hunting became a for-profit venture.  .



Well me and my checking account didn't miss it  

BTW..Have you got the guys number, I want to call and tell him what I think about him and hmmmm maybe see if he has any openings.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 3, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> BTW..Have you got the guys number, I want to call and tell him what I think about him and hmmmm maybe see if he has any openings.


----------



## gordylew (Jan 3, 2006)

I,m the president of a small club and only have 2 other members.  I,ve never had either of them post a single tree, cut a single trail or call the Game warden when somebody was tresspassing.  I think my membership being discounted for this is fair.


----------



## treedawg (Jan 3, 2006)

gordylew said:
			
		

> I,m the president of a small club and only have 2 other members.  I,ve never had either of them post a single tree, cut a single trail or call the Game warden when somebody was tresspassing.  I think my membership being discounted for this is fair.



I have a couple of questions for you regarding this situation.

1. Does it really matter if your membership is free or discounted as long as the other members are happy with what they are paying?

2. Is it any body's business what you pay or don't pay as pres of the club as long as the other members feel like they are getting their money's worth? They had a choice before they joined.

As a member of no less than 8 clubs in my life  and never the pres. I say it's no body's business who pays or doesn't. If the other members feel like they are paying a fair price for the lease that's all that matters. I don't care if you have 2 or 200 members. I don't care if the club pres. is making a profit and making pymts on his boat, truck, house, 4 wheeler etc. 

TD


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 3, 2006)

reylamb said:
			
		

> And when I walk into that steakhouse I know up front they are there to make money, it is a business.  I missed when hunting became a for-profit venture.  As I said, what I do with my money is my decision.  I decided I was not financing any more rifles, scopes, bows, out of state hunts, etc.  If the members are being charged and the money is convering the actual lease or the money is being put into the lease in one form or another I might still join even if the president was not paying.  Different scenario than what was going on with our club.  I never told any of the other club members what was going on financially but did tell the president he should.  "What, and loose my income?" was his reply.




So the president is making money off the lease, Sooooooooooo Whaaatttttttttt.  Your getting a heck of a deal at $500.  It's capitalism, if you dont like it then go try to find another farmer to let you hunt for free.  Or maybe a commune and where your socialist friends can sit in a circle and sing koom by yaaa, and milk the landowners goats in exchange for hunting rights.  Sounds like paradise to me.  Of course this is not to be taken as a personal attack.


----------



## treedawg (Jan 3, 2006)

If I were a club pres. you can bet I would hunt for free. I've had good friends that were the club pres. and I know it takes a lot of time and work to put the lease together, collect the dues, settle squabbles etc. 

I don't know how many of them got a free ride and I never asked because it was none of my business as far as I was concerned.

I've had the opportunity if you want to call it that to be club pres on a good lease but i respectfully declined. I sure as big toebig toebig toebig toe wasn't interested in doing it for a free ride. I'd much rather pay my $600.00 and be done with it. 

TD


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 4, 2006)

All boils down to whether or not you are aware of the facts upfront. All too often you find out that club rules apply only to paying members.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 4, 2006)

Personally I do not see a thing wrong with the President or hunt lease manager not paying.  He pays his dues in other ways.

Many apparently have never owned and managed a hunt lease and know little about the responsibility, liability, time, and effort it takes to do so sucessfully.  Being everyone's daddy and having to listen to the complaints and bickering that goes on is worthy of a salary.

Don't get too hung up on the issue and you will be much happier.  If the lease and property appeals to you, rules and regs are acceptable, and it is within your affordable price range, go for it and enjoy the opportunities your membership provides.  If not, do not join and/or complain later.

If you are sensitive about the issue(s) perhaps you should find your own place and do it your way.

BTW, there is a difference between a club president and lease manager.

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## doc (Jan 5, 2006)

*For the record*

For the record, if any of my fellow club members happen to read page 100 of this thread.

I PAY!!  And do alot of work.  and i love it...


----------



## coon dawg (Jan 5, 2006)

*..........*



			
				doc said:
			
		

> For the record, if any of my fellow club members happen to read page 100 of this thread.
> 
> I PAY!!  And do alot of work.  and i love it...


he in fact does..........I testify!!    .........now if we can just get him "house broke" on club land


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Jan 5, 2006)

Hunted in 2 clubs where the boss did that...

Got out real quick.


----------



## scshep2002 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alright Help me out fellas lol I want this thread to break 100


----------



## treedawg (Jan 5, 2006)

MSU bowhunter said:
			
		

> Hunted in 2 clubs where the boss did that...
> 
> Got out real quick.



You examine the club/property and you are informed of the price up front. Based on your examination and the price you decide it's worth the price. You then learn the club pres. is getting a "free" ride and you decide it's not near as a good a deal as you thought it was when you joined.

I'm having a difficult time understanding your logic. It's still the same club and the same price but it's no longer a good deal because the club pres doesn't pay dues. I'm sorry, but that doesn't add up in my book.

Do you get compensated for your time and effort? I hope you do.

It takes a lot of time and effort to put a lease together. I've always assumed the pres. of any hunting club I've ever been involved in got a free ride, but I've never inquired because I didn't feel like it was any of my business. Some club pres. do it for the love of the sport and nothing more. My hat's off to those that do.  Others feel like they deserve some compensation for their efforts and I can't say that I disagree after all we do live in a capitalistic society.

This reminds me of the greedy landowner and Fl hunter syndrome. If it weren't for greedy landowners and Fl hunters we could lease prime land for a $1.00 an acre.

Remember, this is a hunting club we are talking about. It's not a charitable organization.

FYI: As I previously posted, I'm not currently, nor have I ever been the pres of a hunting club. I'm not trying to justify my actions. I'm merely expressing my opinion on the subject.

TD


----------



## doc (Jan 5, 2006)

*Coon Dawg is freakin hilarious!!!!*

I'm paper trained now John


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 5, 2006)

MSU bowhunter said:
			
		

> Hunted in 2 clubs where the boss did that...
> 
> Got out real quick.




I dont understand your logic either.  It was a great deal until you found out he didnt pay, then it wasnt a great deal?   ...Oh well, no sense in repeating prior posts.  Just kinda odd logic. People are so worried about what others get or dont get. Make or dont make, have or dont have.   A good deal is a good deal.

Yeah, i was post 100 for this thread


----------



## coon dawg (Jan 5, 2006)

*.........*



			
				doc said:
			
		

> I'm paper trained now John


well, that's bettr'n "shirt trained"


----------



## scshep2002 (Jan 5, 2006)

Treedawg let us Fl hunters alone lol Always blamin everything on Fl hunters lol Come on now!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 5, 2006)

Some club presidents do more than their share of club work and that's a fact. I can attest to Doc's worth ethic...he ain't no slacker! I've been in clubs where the club president had to constantly remind folks that it was time to pay dues, ask for a few extra dollars for tractor fuel or seed, remind folks that it was up to everyone to supply cooking supplies or paper towels or plan a work day and have only 2 members show up. Good clubs are hard to find. great ones are rare indeed. When you find a good one, do all you can to keep it a good club. Best thing I can tell you on finding a great one is to look at all your hunting friends and see who's been in the same club for a while and is very happy to be there. If that friend shares the same ethics and hunting philosophy as you then that's the club you're looking for! Many or most of those clubs may have a waiting list of prospective members but it can be worth the wait. Clubs where you want to stay for years to come are becoming more and more hard to fine so treasure one when you find it. I can attest to the fact that it may take you a few tries but if you keep looking, you'll find the club of your dreams.....the one where you can't wait to get back every time you have to leave for a few days, hunting season or not.


----------



## Mac (Jan 5, 2006)

I feel your pain.
Met with the land owner this afternoon will have a club meeting Saturday and it all starts over for 2006.
Hopefully I want make the same mistakes twice. LOL




			
				pfharris1965 said:
			
		

> I say show me a club that has a group of members dedicated to reach into their pockets so I do not have to pay the lion's share of the extras. I have paid for tractor rentals, push hog rentals, seed, lime, fertilizer, camp food (sometimes), materials for waterlines, and the list goes on...I do all of the admin stuff...mailing letters to members, printing membership cards, printing up rules, driving down to show around potential members...
> 
> Our yearly dues are $900 and I have a tally on my costs and I paid around $2500. I also split (bought half of) our last remaining membership along with another member and then got bitched out when I brought a buddy with me to hunt during a time not designated as "guests allowed" for a two day period in which I knew I would be there alone which I do not hunt alone for safety reasons.
> 
> Running a hunting club is a pain, but I do it because we have a great place for me to take my kids. I will say this though...I have started learning the hard way that democracy and hunting clubs do not mix. You just have to lay out a treasonable set of rules and then enforce them. Got everyone's attention when I fined my own Father for a rules violation. He is a stand up guy though and paid it. (It was for a button buck...nothing serious or illegal.)


----------



## ufg8r93 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Club Presidents and Dues*

Our club Prez works his big toebig toebig toe off on our place. Not just in his claimed area either. On the whole place. He bushhogs, plants, fertilizes, does plumbing, some electrical work, sprays Round-up, clears roads and trails, shows new folks the area, collects the dues, pays the lease, owns and maintains the tractor and all the accouterments, collects money for the electric and water bills, deals with all the members, deals with the landowner, etc, etc, etc. It is a thankless job and one that I plan to do whatever I can to make less thankless this year and every year from now on. I can tell you one thing - if he wants to hunt for free, that's fine by me. Heck - I'll pay his dues next year if he'll let me. I'm serious. But I know what kind of guy he is and I'm guessing that he won't take me up on my offer. Still, I can guarantee you that our club will not operate in the red this year....


----------



## Mac (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words and support.  
I feel the president should lead by example and try to do what is best for the improvement of the club.  I have always put more time and money into the place than any of my members.  There has been things I wanted to do and the collected dues would not cover.  
Last year was my least involved year, due to flustration and my son.    I have some good members and looking forward to 2006.



			
				ufg8r93 said:
			
		

> Our club Prez works his big toebig toebig toe off on our place. Not just in his claimed area either. On the whole place. He bushhogs, plants, fertilizes, does plumbing, some electrical work, sprays Round-up, clears roads and trails, shows new folks the area, collects the dues, pays the lease, owns and maintains the tractor and all the accouterments, collects money for the electric and water bills, deals with all the members, deals with the landowner, etc, etc, etc. It is a thankless job and one that I plan to do whatever I can to make less thankless this year and every year from now on. I can tell you one thing - if he wants to hunt for free, that's fine by me. Heck - I'll pay his dues next year if he'll let me. I'm serious. But I know what kind of guy he is and I'm guessing that he won't take me up on my offer. Still, I can guarantee you that our club will not operate in the red this year....


----------



## whitworth (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like club presidents are like business partners.  Some are good and some are terrible.   
One can look at a lease, as if you are equal business partners. 
One can also look at it as a membership, or as one would rent a hotel room.  You pay the price and it's someone else's problem of cleaning the room and putting clean sheets on the bed.

Most presidents, I would think by necessity, have to spend a lot of time successfully running the club.  

A well run club will get a lot of repeat customers.  If a number of "unpaid" members hunt the land, it will show up in the number of deer available to the paying members. That's a lot of hard work, finding a good percentage of new members every year.


----------



## Hardwood man (Jan 7, 2006)

I will be over a hunting club for the 1st time next year. I have a tractor with all the attachments so there won't be rental fees. Although in the past, before it was paid off, I would tell people I went and bushhoged or plowed up a spot for that they owe me nothing but if they want to donate anything to my tractor payment they was welcome, not one of them didn't donate. I have a person wanting in if there is an opening that has a bobcat and a dozer and this property is up and down and gets pretty bad from year - year with a dam built between 2 rigdes that has to be worked on every year because of the beavers. I don't plan on adding my dues to the other members "IF" the one with the dozer and bobcat gets to get in. But if he doesn't then I will because of the same reason pfharris has explained. I have been in 3 clubs and 2 of them have swapped who is over it because of people calling him and gripping about this and that and when it comes time to posting or food plots only a couple of people would show up. I made the coment several times that I believe the person over the club should not have to pay any dues. The club I will be over next year the person over it is moving to Alabama and is leaving it to me. I believe he did it the best way, our dues weren't due till middle of August. So he made a mandatory work weekend the last weekend of August. If you didn't show up then he would give your money back and let someone else in. Unless you had a good reason, like in the reserves or some extreme like that. So as far as hiding your dues between the other members don't lie about it, be honest and I'll bet you all of them will understand or ask them to help you mail all the cards and letters out to other members and make sure that person wants to help in the added cost that seems to come up every year. PF I hope it isn't that bad on me but seems like you for sure should not have to pay anything.


----------



## Hardwood man (Jan 7, 2006)

On our club I usually do all the plowing and we plant our own food plots. In the past I never had to worry about the plot I did cause we paid for our own. But a few times (and this kinda ruffles my feathers) I have gone in and plowed ground literally all day and 1 person who wants to hunt the plot doesn't plant it. I don't know if I am gonna add this to the dues or not. Seems like some members want it and some don't. But I understand that cause some don't hunt the food plots since there are not enough to go around. But it seems like everybody benefits off it with better quality deer.


----------

